# Fuck-buddy



## Maayida

Hola a tod@s... hello everyone...

Entiendo que fuck-buddy es equella persona con la que tienes sexo de vez en cuando, pero que no hay nada más que sexo entre tú y esa persona. Quizá alguna pequeña conversación sobre el tiempo, pero eso es todo: sólo sexo.
El problema es que no encuentro una traducción correcta para esta expresión en español; quiero decir: una expresión de una o dos palabras como máximo.
¿Alguien puede ayudarme, por favor? Muchas gracias.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I understand that fuck-buddy is that person you have sex with from time to time, but there's nothing but sex between you and that person. Maybe some little cinversations about weather and so, but that's it: just sex.
The problem is that I cannot find a correct translation for this in spanish; I mean: like an expresion of one or two words maximum.
Can anyone help me, please? Thanks a lot.

Besos para tod@s.   Loads of kisses.


----------



## borgonyon

A ver, peninsulares, esta es para uds.
[No se insulten, que lo que diríamos los latinoamericanos se iría por mil lugares.]


----------



## Maayida

¿Perdon?... Hombre, peninsular soy, pero aún mo me ha dado tiempo de insultar a nadie... jajaja... imagino que te has confundido al postear. Anyway, insisto: ¿cómo podría traducir lo más breve y concisamente posible "fuck-buddy" al español, sin tener que decir: "alguien con quien tengo sexo sin amistad ni romance"? GRACIAS


----------



## juandiego

rollo (rollete, rollito) sexual.
Ella era mi rollete sexual hasta que conocí a mi novia.


----------



## borgonyon

No, no. Me mal entendiste. No quería que uds. [los peninsulares] se insultasen por mi comentario. Eso es todo. Por otro lado, no tengo la p•ta idea de como se diría tal cosa. En todo caso, la palabra por f*ck que usamos en Mexico es tan diferente que para ustedes no significa nada. La compartimos con los hermanos australes.

Pensando un poco, un amigo usaba: puro cojín, para tal asunto.


----------



## truchico

De lo que me acuerdo de me estancia en Granada, se decia: "Amigos con derechos a roce"....


----------



## kazijistan

Amigo con ventaja


----------



## borgonyon

¿Socio con derecho?
¿Con llave para el candado?

[Creo que ya agarré la onda]


----------



## loladamore

Amigo/a con derechos


----------



## Veritax

Yo lo traduciría como "rollo" o "amigo con derecho a roce". Sin embargo en la serie _Sexo en Nueva York (Sex and the City) _lo traducían como "follamigo".  Es una palabra inventada, pero en el contexto de la serie quedaba bien.

Saludos!


----------



## borgonyon

Me pregunto como lo traducirian para el mercado latinoamericano, pues no usamos follar como los ibéricos.


----------



## Maayida

borgonyon said:


> Me pregunto como lo traducirian para el mercado latinoamericano, pues no usamos follar como los ibéricos.


 
Quizá como "cogeamigo"...


----------



## Doodle

En México los niños 'fresas' (o sea chicos ricos que se acostumbran meter palabras en inglés en la conversación porque es cool) también dicen "free."
Ejemplo:  ¿Es tu novio?  No, es mi free.

También he escuchado "amigos con derechos" y "amistad liberal."


----------



## Filis Cañí

Amigo con quien apañarse.


----------



## Hebe Maya

Maayida said:


> Quizá como "cogeamigo"...


 
Great idea! Really funny!

En España suena como "coge-el-dinero-y-corre-amigo", pero bueno...

¿Y en plan fino algo como "compañero de juegos de cama" (o sofá, sillón de despacho,...?)


----------



## Hebe Maya

borgonyon said:


> ¿Socio con derecho?
> ¿Con llave para el candado?
> 
> [Creo que ya agarré la onda]


 
Jo, Borgonyon, ¡¡¡¡te ha quedado fuerte lo de "llave del candado del cinturón de castidad"!!!! (Por cierto, los _cinturones de castidad masculinos _tienen pinta de ser de los más incómodos...)

¿Y "amigo de correrías (lúbricas)"?


----------



## GringoDave

He escuchado: Amigovio (-a)


----------



## romarsan

Jé, pues yo he escuchado lo de "follamigo"


----------



## _artyk_

- Tener un/a amigo/a con derecho (a roce)
- Tener un rollo / rollito
- Simplemente: _Fuckfriend_


----------



## alexacohen

truchico said:


> De lo que me acuerdo de me estancia en Granada, se decia: "Amigos con derechos a roce"....


Sí, los _granaínos_ decimos eso, y también amigo para la cama. 

Pero la mejor definición que he oído es un AS, o *A*ctor *S*ecundario. 
Muy bueno para hacer de relleno, pero definitivamente no para darle un papel de protagonista.


----------



## Hebe Maya

alexacohen said:


> Sí, los _granaínos_ decimos eso, y también amigo para la cama.
> 
> Pero la mejor definición que he oído es un AS, o *A*ctor *S*ecundario.
> Muy bueno para hacer de relleno, pero definitivamente no para darle un papel de protagonista.


 
Pues mira, esto de _actor secundario _tiene gracia (en algunos casos hacen un simple _cameo _en tu vida... bueno, en tu tálamo - para citar como quien no quiere la cosa a los clásicos y así pasar por culta, e incluso cultista).

And _Cameolover_ ?


----------



## Hebe Maya

borgonyon said:


> ¿Socio con derecho?
> ¿Con llave para el candado?
> 
> [Creo que ya agarré la onda]


 
Pues me parece que yo pillé tu onda, ingenioso Borgonyon, desde un mundo paralelo tipo Matrix con mi sugerencia del _cinturón de castidad_, jajajaja! Porque ¿con_ llave_ y _candado _te referías a las partes sexuales masculina y femenina respectivamente, no? (¿o sigo flotando en la séptima esfera?)

¿Y _sexamigo_?


----------



## Butik

Hey...

Mis amigas y yo lo llamamos "follamigo"
Vaya debate jaja


----------



## ORL

Amigovio/a
Fato (un poco antiguo)
Polvito
Amigo con derecho a roce
Asunto

A ver un par de porteños por ahí que aporten algo más


----------



## carlingüismos

Perdonen, pero creo que hay que matizar un poco. Según tengo entendido, por mis amigos del otro lado del atlántico, existen 2 variantes;
Friend with benefits
Fuck buddy
El primero sería el "amigo con derecho a roce" y el segundo "el rollo" (si es que así se traduce, que no tengo ni idea).


----------



## aurilla

"amigos con privilegios"


----------



## aannaaferal

Buenas tardes! yo he escuxado el termino "folla-amigo" y "amigo polvo". no se existiran en los diccinarios pero en el lenguaje coloquial se utiliza. Lo de amigo con derecho a roce también lo he escuchado muchas veces.
espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## JKL2008

A mí se me ocurren como traducciones de "fuckbody":
apaño
lío
rollo, rollete
aventura


----------



## GringoDave

JKL2008 said:


> "fuckbody"


 Fuck-buddy as in fuck-friend.


----------



## legion9000

En latinoamérica es más común traducirlo como Amiga sexual.


----------



## Grekh

legion9000 said:


> En latinoamérica es más común traducirlo como Amiga sexual.


 
México es parte de Latinoamérica y no he escuchado que digan "amig@ sexual"

He escuchado "amig@ con derechos" solamente, ahora no recuerdo más.


----------



## ORL

Es que amig@ sexual suena como muuuuy formal... Y Latinoamérica es graaaande...


----------



## englishfreak

No  sé quién dijo "follamigo", pero es lo que he oído más, quizá por influencia inglesa.


----------



## j0c

Por aca hay un Argentino mas!.... bueno otros sinonimos de F*ck-Buddy podrian ser:

- Un Filo [Filito]
- Un Roce
- Un Hueso [o Huesito]
- Un Tiroteo
- Un Pedazo
Si me acuerdo algun sinonimos mas lo estare publicando...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Follamigo me gusta...
Por estos lares, México, se podría decir:
Un amigo/a de reunión _ombligatoria_.


----------



## wanpi

romarsan said:


> Jé, pues yo he escuchado lo de "follamigo"


 
¡Hola paisana! 
Me encanta esta nueva palabra. Va directo a mi glosario de términos infames.

Saludos


----------



## bestiario

Fuckbuddy en español en una sola palabra es follamigo/a


----------



## atreo1

Definitivamente "follamigo", seguido de cerca por "rollo" o "polvete". Sin duda, no estamos hablando de algo que le vayas a mencionar a la madre de la persona en cuestión, no?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

De acuerdo con "follamigos", solo vengo a añadir "amigos follarines", que es más larga pero siempre me ha resultado muy pizpireta


----------



## danny_el_travieso

I recently have used the term 'amistad yaqueo' (it's Puerto Rican) comes from the word 'bellaco' which means horny.... I also use 'amigo con beneficios' friends with benefits


----------



## landesman

Yo lo traduzco como compañero/a sexual.


----------



## sheetdisturber

¡Hola! Tengo la misma pregunta, pero para el mercado latinoamericano, y NO el río de la plata.. o sea que "coger" no me sirve.. ¿Qué podría usar, por favor? Gracias!!
También necesito la traducción de "fuck". Porque lamentablemente a menudo, uno ahora  se gana la vida traduciendo esas cosas.. ¿qué se le va a hacer?

De nuevo muy agradecida....
S.D.


----------



## englishfreak

y "follamigo" no te sirve, que es lo que usamos aquí? ¿Cómo se dice allí "fuck"? Más suave es amigo con beneficios o amigo con derecho a roce.


----------

